# The Vocabulary Word(s) of the Day



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Vocabulary Word of the Day*

A thread to post the definitions of words you like, words you know or words you learned.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*reverent*: feeling or expressing a lot of respect and admiration. 
adjective

ex. _"She spoke in a reverent voice."_


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Im in!!

*concupiscence:*
A strong desire, especially sexual desire; lust.

concupiscence for the flesh is unquenchable


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

*Boisterous*
*bois-ter-ous*: Loud, noisy, and lacking in restraint or discipline.

_The boisterous cries of a feline in heat was all that could be heard echoing through the warm summer air._

(Seriously, someone find that cat a mate)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*Humility
hu·mil·i·ty*

-noun: the quality or condition of being humble; modest opinion or estimate of one's own importance, rank, etc.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

*Integrity*

*-noun *
adherence to moral and ethical principles; soundness of moral character; honesty


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*incorrigible:* incapable of being corrected or amended, not reformable, not manageable

in-cor-ri-gi-ble ; adjective

_"Nathaniel has an incorrigible habit of playing practical jokes._"


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

_*Resilience*_
re·sil·ience
-noun

1. ability to recover readily from illness, depression, adversity, or the like; buoyancy.
2. the power or ability to return to the original form, position, etc., after being bent, compressed, or stretched; elasticity.

_"The earthquake destroyed thousands of people's lives but I was struck by the incredible resilience of the survivors I met."_

Yup, love this word.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

*ebullient*_
adjective_


Cheerful and full of energy
(of liquid or matter) Boiling or agitated as if boiling


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

*evanescent* [ˌɛvəˈnɛsənt] 
_adj_ *1.* passing out of sight; fading away; vanishing
*2.* ephemeral or transitory

One can only witness life's evenascent beauty if he opens his eyes for more than ten seconds.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Divination*
noun

1*:* the art or practice that seeks to foresee or foretell future events or discover hidden knowledge usually by the interpretation of omens or by the aid of supernatural powers

2*:* unusual insight *:* intuitive perception

_If her powers of divination are so great, why doesn't she know what the stock market will do?_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*licentious* [lahy-sen-shuhs]
_adj._

1.
sexually unrestrained; lascivious; libertine; lewd.
2.
unrestrained by law or general morality; lawless; immoral.
3.
going beyond customary or proper bounds or limits; disregarding rules.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Salacious* [suh-ley-shuh








s]

-adjective

1. lustful or lecherous, having an excessive interest in sex.

2. (of writings, pictures, etc.) obscene; grossly indecent.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

*Fugacious* [fyoo-GAY-shuhs]
_adj._

1. lasting a very short time; fleeting

_This fugacious life is so weird._


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*lexicography* [lek-si-kog-ruh-fee]
_-noun _

1. the writing, editing, or compiling of dictionaries. 
2. the principles and procedures involved in writing, editing, or compiling dictionaries.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

*superfluous* [suːˈpɜːflʊəs] 
_adj_ *1.* exceeding what is sufficient or required
*2.* not necessary or relevant; uncalled-for
*3.* _Obsolete_ extravagant in expenditure or oversupplied with possessions

source: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/superfluous


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Estuary! I was looking up Chesapeake Bay and saw this word and remembered this word from elementary school.

An *estuary* is a partly enclosed coastal body of water with one or more rivers or streams flowing into it, and with a free connection to the open sea.[1]

Brackish Water!
*Brackish water* is water that has more salinity than fresh water, but not as much as seawater


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Definition of SKEDADDLE

intransitive verb
: run away, scram; especially : to flee in a panic
- ske·dad·dler \-ˈdad-lər, -ˈda-dəl-ər\ noun

ske·dad·dle /skɪˈdædl̟/ verb
ske·dad·dles; ske·dad·dled; ske·dad·dling
[no obj] informal + humorous : to leave a place very quickly

Examples of SKEDADDLE:

I've got to skedaddle or I'll be late.
<we skedaddled as soon as we saw the snake entering our campsite>

Origin of SKEDADDLE

probably alteration of British dialect scaddle to run off in a fright, from scaddle, adjective, wild, timid, skittish, from Middle English scathel, skadylle harmful, fierce, wild, of Scandinavian origin; akin to Old Norse skathi harm - more at scathe
First Known Use: 1860

Related to SKEDADDLE

Synonyms: bolt, break, bug out, flee, fly, hightail (it), retreat, run away, run off, run

Related Words: abscond, clear out, decamp, elope, escape, get (away), get out, lam, light out, make off, mizzle [chiefly British], scarper [British], scat, scram, skip (out), skirr

Near Antonyms: beard, brave, confront, dare, defy, face; abide, dwell, hang around, linger, remain, stay, stick around, tarry



> Rhymes with SKEDADDLE
> 
> astraddle, dog paddle, gonadal, packsaddle, sidesaddle, unsaddle


^:lol


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ennui* [ahn-wee] 
_noun _
a feeling of utter weariness and discontent resulting from satiety or lack of interest; boredom.
_
"__The endless lecture produced an unbearable ennui."
_ 
Origin: 
1660-70; < French: boredom; Old French enui displeasure.

Synonyms:
listlessness, tedium, lassitude, languor.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*acquiescent*

*ac·qui·es·cent/ˌakwēˈesənt/*

Adjective: (of a person) Ready to accept something without protest, or to do what someone else wants.
Synonyms: compliant - yielding - submissive


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

This needs more obscurity.

logorrhea
log·or·rhe·a   [law-guh-ree-uh, log-uh-]
noun
1.
pathologically incoherent, repetitious speech.
2.
incessant or compulsive talkativeness; wearisome volubility.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

_*Serendipity*_
ser·en·dip·i·ty
- noun

1. an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident. 
2. good fortune; luck

"A well known Irish talisman is a four-leaf clover; it's well known for its serendipity."


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

*celerity:* (noun) swiftness, speed.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*internecine*

in·ter·nec·ine _adj.
_*1. * Of or relating to struggle within a nation, organization, or group.
*2. * Mutually destructive; ruinous or fatal to both sides.
*3. * Characterized by bloodshed or carnage.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Insomnolence

Sleeplessness, wakefulness; insomnia


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

THETAN:
(it is the Thetan, NOT the CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM, which commands the body through communication points)









1. a *thetan* exterior who can have but doesn't have to have a body in order to control or *operate* thought, life, matter, energy, space and time. (Saint Hill Spec82, 6611C29)








2. willing and knowing cause over life, thought, matter, energy, space, and time. And would of course be mind and that would of course be universe. (Saint Hill Spec 80, 6609C08)
3. an individual who could *operate* totally independent of his body whether he had one or didn't have one. He's now himself, he's not dependent on the universe around him. (Saint Hill Spec 66, 6509C09)








4. a Clear who has been refamiliarized with his capabilities. (HCOB 12 July 65)
5. a being at cause over matter, energy, space, time, form, and life.:boogie *Operating* comes from "able to operate without dependency on things" and *thetan* is the Greek letter *theta*, which the Greeks used to represent "thought" or perhaps "spirit" to which an "*n*" is added to make a new noun in the modern style used to create words in engineering. (The Book of Case Remedies, p. 10):boogie
6. by *operating thetan* we mean theta clear plus ability to operate functionally against or with mest and other life forms. (Scientology Clear Procedure, p.3)
7. this state of being is attained by drills and familiarity after the state of Clear has been obtained. A real *OT* has no reactive bank, is cause over matter, energy, space, time and thought and is completely free. (HCOB 12 July 65):clap:clap


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

*can·tan·ker·ous* (k







n-t







ng







k







r-







s) 
_adj._ *1. *Ill-tempered and quarrelsome; disagreeable: _disliked her cantankerous landlord._
*2. *Difficult to handle: _"had to use liquid helium, which is supercold, costly and cantankerous"_ _(Boston Globe)._


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> THETAN:
> (it is the Thetan, NOT the CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM, which commands the body through communication points)
> 
> 
> ...


....i've initiated an infinite loop of an imposed curtain call on your *logic*, as well as my standing ovation




























....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*propitiate*

*pro·pi·ti·ate/prəˈpiSHēˌāt/*

Verb:Win or regain the favor of (a god, spirit, or person) by doing something that pleases them.
Synonyms: placate - appease - conciliate - pacify - mollify


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

*Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia /ˌhɪ.pə.pɒ.təˈmɒn.strəˌsɛ.skwɪ.pɪˈdeɪ.lɪəˌfoʊ.bɪə/*

Noun: Fear of Long Words


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I love this word:

*pi·quant*

ˈpi







kənt, -kɑnt, piˈkɑnt/ [pee-kuh







nt, -kahnt, pee-kahnt]

adjective 

1. agreeably pungent or sharp in taste or flavor; pleasantly biting or tart: a piquant aspic. 
2. agreeably stimulating, interesting, or attractive: a piquant glance. 
3. of an interestingly provocative or lively character: a piquant wit
4. Archaic . sharp or stinging, especially to the feelings.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I love this thread!

Fallacy (noun), plural -cies.
1.) a deceptive, misleading, or false notion, belief, etc.: That the world is flat was at one time a popular fallacy.
2.) a misleading or unsound argument.
3.) deceptive, misleading, or false nature; erroneousness.
4.) Logic . any of various types of erroneous reasoning that render arguments logically unsound.
5.) Obsolete . deception.


----------



## Bunbury (Nov 4, 2011)

I like words that serve as an example of their own definition.
A favourite: *sesquipedalian*
_n._ A long word.
_adj._ Long and ponderous; polysyllabic.
:teeth


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

*Enucleate*: To remove the nucleus
*Birr*: Force, energy, rigor

I like this thread! I can feel myself getting smarter.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*pulchritude*
[puhl-kri-tood, -tyood]
_noun_
physical beauty; comeliness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

boobie.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> boobie.


Mm, I might need a visual aid in order to fully understand the meaning of this word :3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hope this helps.


----------



## OreoBlizzard (Feb 4, 2012)

leonardess said:


> hope this helps.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

pulchritude - beauty


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*peripatetic*

*per·i·pa·tet·ic/ˌperipəˈtetik/*

Adjective: Traveling from place to place, esp. working or based in various places for relatively short periods.

Noun: A person who travels from place to place.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> *per·i·pa·tet·ic/ˌperipəˈtetik/*
> 
> Adjective: Traveling from place to place, esp. working or based in various places for relatively short periods.
> 
> Noun: A person who travels from place to place.


I've always liked this one.

Very cool thread!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Alacrity: eagerness, speed.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Petulant - Unreasonably irratable


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Clutch - a group of eggs.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Bilk - To deceive
Eke - To earn with difficulty
Assuage - To lessen


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

dubious - questionable


----------

